# New betta, strange behavior



## Marona (Jan 31, 2011)

Two days ago I got a new betta, I fell in love with him while getting some plants at petsmart. (D: ) At the pet store he was one of the most energetic fish there. Flaring at the females despite his small size, and swimming around his cup like a maniac. I thought I'd have trouble with keeping him in my temporary desk tank!

But now he hardly moves, he just lays at the bottom of his tank or on his leaf hammock. He only ever swims up to get air then sometimes floats there or in the corner of his tank for a second before floating back down.

I know he's not too terribly fearful of me because he swims really slowly around the where he can see my face better.

He won't respond to food.
I literally have to touch him with my net to get him to move sometimes.

It may be a petsmart thing? Just getting used to a new environment? I'm so used to the fish I got from a mom 'n pop fish store. He is friendly and energetic. Pictures will come after work. I don't /think/ he has stress stripes but it's hard to tell.


----------



## BettaLover101 (Aug 20, 2010)

How small is the tank and what are you feeding him? Also, does he have any visible problems such as little white spots or fungus anywhere?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Poor fella....hopefully it is just an adjustment period and he misses the interaction with the other fish.....

How big is his container, water temp, filter, additives used, live plants, how did you acclimate him to your source water....


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

sounds to me like he is lonely. that is the same way my fish acted when i first got him. but then i got a bigger bowl and he seemed happier. also, time makes it better as well. but now i got him in a 10 gallon for spawning. he really liked his 2.5 gallon though because he was always blowing bubble nests like crazy in there, but i moved him into the 10 gallon for spawning reasons. i prefer to keep one male in a 2.5 gallon if you want him his optimum happiness. also, id imagine some other fish like loaches or tetras or guppies would make him a little happier as well. good luck!


----------



## Marona (Jan 31, 2011)

It's just a small tank. .8 gal. I have some of the smaller breed of duckweed. I'm still trying to grow one of the plant bulbs in there, too. I'd get him something to hide in but that just doesn't seem to be his problem. :/ Especially since he's not swimming from me. He just isn't really swimming much.

For temperature, he's just at room temperature. I have a fairly warm room, but the small tank is just difficult to heat and I'm heading up to the mom 'n pop fish store tomorrow and was going to check out better heat sources since my last one was much too large for the little tank.

I did not take the steps to acclimate him. He was just in a cup and I thought he would be ok since he was so energetic and my last fish has easily adapted to each tank. (Probably bad move on my part) I have quite a lot of the anti-stress betta max in there with him. His ammonia levels were fine yesterday. I'll check again today and probably change his tank since most of the food I've put in is just laying around.

Here's a picture since I have a minute. His gills look a bit odd and he often has them poked outwards more then my other fish. But I thought maybe the blue tint was just his coloration.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

check the nitrite and nitrate levels. also, it semes that the .8 gallon is probably too small for him but should be good enough. i think he is just adapting to the change from being so active and around all other fish to being inside a small fish tank. think about it, its like going from a mansion to a box inside an alley. either way, just give it some time and try not to use so much betta additives artificially. what you should do is get some indian almond leaves. one half leaf i bet will get him up and moving happy again, just watch. also make sure you use water conditioner...


----------



## Marona (Jan 31, 2011)

No he went from the petart cup to my tank xD lol.

I'm just keeping him on it till I figure out what to get since I have limited space.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

the 1 gallon should be fine, thats the recommended for bettas, but i still think 2 gallon and larger they will be happier. but like i said, give it some time he should come around. my fish was the exact same way when i first got him. he wouldnt eat anything and just laze around. now he swims around nicely and whenever i put food in the tank he rushes over, its really fun.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I would go ahead and start some 50% water changes on him-it almost sounds and looks like he may be having some problems with either ammonia, nitrite, chlorine or chloramine or even a pH shock from not being acclimated.....use a little extra dechlorinater with the first couple of 50% water changes and then back to the normal amount especially if it has the aloe in it....the aloe can sometimes cause problems with the gill in too high amounts....be sure and remove any uneaten food so you don't foul the water too fast....more time and fresh dechlorinated water can sometimes help, however, be aware that if it is pH related sadly sometimes this can kill them in 2-3 days...it can take 24-48h to shut their system down and nothing can really be done once it happens....but hopefully it is just ammonia and adaption and he will be fine in a day or so....positive thoughts.......he is a nice looking Betta by the way....nice find.....


----------



## Marona (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks. c: I couldn't resist him at the petstore. And when he was showing off to the ladies it was too adorable to pass up.

I just did a 50% water change. And set him next to my other betta's 5gal. Watched them for about 5 minutes. He would fan at my other betta, and vice versa but not with the same energy as he did at the pet store. D: I'm really hoping he's ok.


----------



## DazzleKitty (Nov 9, 2010)

He is a VERY pretty betta! What an awesome find!

I do hope he gets better soon.


----------



## Marona (Jan 31, 2011)

He's doing a little better with that last water change and with putting him next to my betta for an hour or so. Just to get his territorial blood boiling. Haha xD

Now to try and feed him, hopefully. Thank god he's doing better. 'Cause I think he's such a pretty betta, too.

Can't wait to see if his colors brighten when I get him friendlier, and healthier. He's quite jumpy at any noises I make, but is a bit interested in what I'm doing.

Planning on going back to pet smart tonight. Might get a small plant for him to hide in since he's shy. That way he can come out on his own time. 

Thanks for the help and advice, guys. Didn't want to let his little life go to waste.

EDIT:
Still won't eat. D: Ugh. I'm going to remove all the duckweed floating in his tank and put it in my other for now. See if that helps him. It certainly confused my other Betta Acro (Massacro) for a while. So we'll see.


----------



## gbose (Dec 2, 2010)

Marona,

Good luck! I've had 2 betta who behaved like that... neither lived. But I trust you'll be luckier than I --- I think there was something wrong in my tank.

GB


----------



## Marona (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks for the confidence boost! Lol

I finally named him, though at this point it's probably best not to get attatched. I was wavering on the name Romulus (Rom-you-lus), and finally just gave in to it. I love names with a history. c:

I've been reading info around the forum and it seems those darker stripes on his body may be from stress? Or do you guys think that's just his coloration. I'd love it if they disappear once/if I get him healthy and happy. I'm picky about coloration lol.


----------



## Marona (Jan 31, 2011)

I can't find his receipt! D:

Ugh. He won't eat still. Been four days, now. And now I need to find his receipt. He /is/ swimming around more.

Wouldn't he be dead by now if it's ph?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Yes, if it was pH he would most likely be dead..so that is good.....and good that he is swimming around more too...good sign....give him some more time and he will eat once he is feeling better.....they can go a fairly long time without food....just offer it each day before your water change so you can remove any uneaten food...


----------



## Marona (Jan 31, 2011)

Trying to be hopeful, lol.
I tried frozen brine shrimp last night. That didn't work.
I've been reading around the forum, seeing some stuff about garlic pellets? I saw him suck in a tiny little piece of what could have been food this morning so I dunno.

I also got a second opinion of someone at my favorite local store and they said it sounded like ammonia burn, too. His gills are so red after all.

But I've also read around about salt in the water? Is that just for fin rot? Or could it maybe help my little guy? Found his receipt but I'm not ready to give up. I know he'd be beautiful with less stress and some tasty color enhancing flakes. :C


----------



## Marona (Jan 31, 2011)

HE ATE. 
I'm so excited, you don't even know lmao.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Marona said:


> HE ATE.
> I'm so excited, you don't even know lmao.


Good deal - CONGRATS!!! :-D


----------



## Marona (Jan 31, 2011)

THANKS. 
I can finally move him to my desk. Practically had him in fish ER haha! He's finally actually /exploring/ his tank. Not just swimming around mopy.

What's weird is I think being by my newest fish -cough-I got a new one -cough- has helped him. Flaring and such.


----------



## ilovebunnies (Oct 11, 2010)

Hooray!!!!!!

*Victory Dance*


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

He really is beautiful. Love the color. Good luck with him.


----------



## Marona (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks so much, guys. I'm soooooo happy I could keep him.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

When you go to the pet store you should pick up a 1-3 gallon kritter keeper or aquarium for your betta, .8 is way too small


----------



## Marona (Jan 31, 2011)

I know. I change the water enough and check the ammonia, let me get my next paycheck then I'll be able to get something. I just have really limited space. Buy I plan on something better, don't worry. My parents don't even realize I have three betta right now LOL. So I have to time his new tank to a point where they won't be upset.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh I have parents to deal with also. Don't worry about it too much then until you are able to upgrade. Just keep doing the 100% water changes everyday.


----------



## amber31190 (Feb 6, 2011)

nice betta, glad he is better, i notice you have the leaf, does he like i was think of getting one for my crowntail.


----------



## Marona (Jan 31, 2011)

He loved it when he was sick. He would lay on it and it would give him easy access to air without having to swim. 

I have noticed high activity bettas, and ones more preoccupied with flaring all the time don't use it as much or have trouble grasping the concept.

It's pretty cheap though, and adorable if they do. So it's worth trying


----------



## amber31190 (Feb 6, 2011)

thank you, i will pick up a couple today, my bfs kings will probally like it


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

How's he doing now, Marona?? He's so handsome!!


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

How's he doing today?


----------



## Marona (Jan 31, 2011)

Much better. Sorry haven't been home to post.  thanks for the concern.

I also have found a coworker has a spare tank for him!


----------

